# Miter Saw Question



## Tom5151

Hey all,

I am building a retaining wall this spring. I am using 6X6 timbers. I have to cut angles at the ends of almost every timber. Will a 12 inch sliding miter saw with a vertical cut capacity of 5.5 inches cut all the way through a 6X6 timber at a 45 degree angle? Will it cut all the way through at 90 degrees (crosscut)? 

I am thinking about buying the Rigid 12 inch slider but wanted to ask this on here first.

Thanks


----------



## Woodworkingkid

i dont think it will make it through. What i have seen done is cutting a 6X6 on both sides with a skill saw and then finish the cut with a sawzall


----------



## joesbucketorust

+1 to Woodworking kid. A 6x6 is 5.5x5.5 but it's not exact. You push the limit at 90, you're 2-1/4" short on the 45.


----------



## Tom5151

Thanks guys....

That's very helpful to know....I am thinking what I might do is just layout my lines on all sides of the timber, cut what i can on the first pass with the miter saw and then just flip it to cut through the remaining material. I now its a lot of lugging and moving of heavy timbers. Either that or finish the cut with a skil saw or sharp handsaw.....my back already hurts just thinking about this project......:blink:


----------



## Tom5151

Woodworkingkid said:


> i dont think it will make it through. What i have seen done is cutting a 6X6 on both sides with a skill saw and then finish the cut with a sawzall


I would think the skill saw cut on both side would be enough for a complete cut.....but you still need the sawzall for the middle material?


----------



## mdntrdr

You could also cut two opposite sides on the ground with a circ. saw.
Finish cutting with a Sawzall, belt sand if necessary.

I wouldn't be wrestling heavy 6 x 6 onto my miter saw. :smile:

You can also rent a 14" or larger circ. saw if you are comfortable using circ. saws. They will cut it in one pass but are very heavy.


----------



## Tom5151

mdntrdr said:


> You could also cut two opposite sides on the ground with a circ. saw.
> Finish cutting with a Sawzall, belt sand if necessary.
> 
> I wouldn't be wrestling heavy 6 x 6 onto my miter saw. :smile:


I am starting to re-think myself and just go with a skil saw....I have one of those....and a belt sander is a whole lot less expensive than a miter saw........thank you gentlemen


----------



## tcleve4911

I keep this 15" Hitachi around just for that purpose.










An 8-1/4" circular saw will cut it in two passes.

7-1/4" in four passes with a quick handsaw cut of the 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" nub in the middle


----------



## Tom5151

tcleve4911 said:


> I keep this 15" Hitachi around just for that purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8-1/4" circular saw will cut it in two passes.
> 
> 7-1/4" in four passes with a quick handsaw cut of the 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" nub in the middle


wow that would surely do it.....lol...........i was trying to justify getting the 12 inch slider but I really can't since i would rarely ever need that kind of cutting capacity......i guess i better just get better at using a skil saw.......lol


----------



## rrich

*The Math*

Any saw with a circular blade can only cut as deep as the radius of the blade less some other factors.

A saw with a 12" blade has a 6" radius. However the arbor is usually 1" so that leaves 5-1/2" remaining. Then there is the nut and washer which probably leaves the depth of cut close to 5". And then the motor, blade guard and arbor bearing assembly may reduce the cut even more.

IMHO I don't see how a 12" blade could safely give a depth of cut anything over 5".


----------



## Tom5151

rrich said:


> Any saw with a circular blade can only cut as deep as the radius of the blade less some other factors.
> 
> A saw with a 12" blade has a 6" radius. However the arbor is usually 1" so that leaves 5-1/2" remaining. Then there is the nut and washer which probably leaves the depth of cut close to 5". And then the motor, blade guard and arbor bearing assembly may reduce the cut even more.
> 
> IMHO I don't see how a 12" blade could safely give a depth of cut anything over 5".


makes perfect sense......I am sticking with a skill saw and sawzall......I'll spend the miter saw money on some other toy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick

Time to break out the old trusty hand saw and mitre box.


----------



## Tom5151

Dominick said:


> Time to break out the old trusty hand saw and mitre box.


lol...that's if i had one.....:no:


----------



## Dominick

Tom5151 said:


> lol...that's if i had one.....:no:


I thought everyone had one. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## woodnthings

*2 ways to skin the cat*

You would use this as a professional landscaper with a lot of timbers to cut:
Amazon.com: Makita 5402NA 16-5/16-Inch Circular Saw: Home Improvement

Or as I do, use one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A552918%2Cp_n_power_source_browse-bin%3A492227011&page=1

You can get pretty good with one after some practice. Plenty of depth of cut. Just mark lines on 2 sides to help keep the saw cutting straight.  bill


----------



## jstange2

If I'm building a retaining wall out of 6x6, I use my chainsaw.


----------



## tcleve4911

jstange2 said:


> If I'm building a retaining wall out of 6x6, I use my chainsaw.


I edited myself........DELETE


----------



## HandToolGuy

Tom5151 said:


> I am starting to re-think myself and just go with a skil saw....I have one of those....and a belt sander is a whole lot less expensive than a miter saw........thank you gentlemen


If you go that route, you might want to invest in a JawHorse and build some sawhorses that are the same height. Clamping the work in the JawHorse brings it up to almost waist height ( on me: your results may vary  ) Much easier on the back.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I am riding on the chain saw wagon for this one.


----------



## rrich

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am riding on the chain saw wagon for this one.


I thought that I saw, on eBAY, a 16" circular saw.  That would be the perfect answer. HOWEVER I don't think that I woluld have the courage to use the beast. :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I don't think the makita beam saw will quite cut through a 6x6 in one pass.

I can just get 6" depth of cut with my 16" table saw.


----------



## HandToolGuy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I don't think the makita beam saw will quite cut through a 6x6 in one pass.
> 
> I can just get 6" depth of cut with my 16" table saw.


What brand do you have? 240 volt? How many watts? How noisy is it?
When you fire that baby up, do the lights dim more than six houses away?


----------



## ecr

i use a prazi beam cutter for 6x6's they are cheap if you have a circular saw already they make one for worm drive and sidewinders.


----------



## Woodworkingkid

that beam cutter that goes on a circular saw is a realy good idea i wonder how much it costs


----------



## d_slat

Woodworkingkid said:


> that beam cutter that goes on a circular saw is a realy good idea i wonder how much it costs


you're looking at about $140 on Amazon.com

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=JI-FT7TeHISm8QTX36GrCA&ved=0CHwQ8wIwAw


----------



## dbhost

I have done 6x6 landscaping timbers in the past for retaining wall for a garden. Chainsaw did what I wanted it to...


----------



## Tom5151

rrich said:


> I thought that I saw, on eBAY, a 16" circular saw.  That would be the perfect answer. HOWEVER I don't think that I woluld have the courage to use the beast. :no:


lol...yeah i have seen those up close and personal in use.....i dont think i could even lift the darn thing let alone use it accurately....lol


----------



## Tom5151

dbhost said:


> I have done 6x6 landscaping timbers in the past for retaining wall for a garden. Chainsaw did what I wanted it to...


I actually thought about that but not sure i could make nice accurate miters with a chainsaw....i can barely cut trees with one...lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

HandToolGuy said:


> What brand do you have? 240 volt? How many watts? How noisy is it?
> When you fire that baby up, do the lights dim more than six houses away?


It actually carries two 16" blades and is 115 years old.

It was made by the American Wood Working Machinery Co.

It is flat belt driven and I power it with a giant old GE 5hp 3 phase motor.

The only sound it makes it the belt lacing clipping over the pulleys and the sound of a lot of air being moved.


----------



## HandToolGuy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It actually carries two 16" blades and is 115 years old.
> 
> It was made by the American Wood Working Machinery Co.
> 
> It is flat belt driven and I power it with a giant old GE 5hp 3 phase motor.
> 
> The only sound it makes it the belt lacing clipping over the pulleys and the sound of a lot of air being moved.


Wow! How great is that? Could you post a picture?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

HandToolGuy said:


> Wow! How great is that? Could you post a picture?


here you go: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dual-arbor-sliding-table-1898-a-35304/


----------



## HandToolGuy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> here you go: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dual-arbor-sliding-table-1898-a-35304/


Nice! Very Nice.


----------



## dbhost

Tom5151 said:


> I actually thought about that but not sure i could make nice accurate miters with a chainsaw....i can barely cut trees with one...lol


Did I ever claim it was pretty or accurate? Not hardly... It was close enough. Certainly not fine woodworking...

If you want nice tight miters, on something that big, you might consider renting a BIG miter saw. Not sure who made the thing, but I have seen 16" miter saws out there...

IF you are good and steady with it, I have have had very good results with a Japanese pull saw. I am amazed how accurately those things cut..

The problem is one of capacity. Almost everything machine wise that I can think of to cut accurate miters, that is within reach of the average hobbyist / DIYer just doesn't have the capacity to cut stock that thick... You are talking very thick lumber there. Not exactly what you would use for building furniture you know?

This is probably an insanely stupid idea, but what about setting up some sort of miter sled on the table saw so you can cut one way one side, then flip it 180 degrees the other way. You would certainly need a few extra well coordinated hands to make the cuts, but it could work...


----------



## kpo101

Are you cutting a true 4 sided point on these or just a 2 sided wedge shape?


----------



## Weekenderer

Tom5151 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am building a retaining wall this spring. I am using 6X6 timbers. I have to cut angles at the ends of almost every timber. Will a 12 inch sliding miter saw with a vertical cut capacity of 5.5 inches cut all the way through a 6X6 timber at a 45 degree angle? Will it cut all the way through at 90 degrees (crosscut)?
> 
> I am thinking about buying the Rigid 12 inch slider but wanted to ask this on here first.
> 
> Thanks


OP. Any updates on how your wall looks 8 years later? I just built a small 25’ x 3’ wall with 6x6 PT in my front yard and am now considering a much larger job in my back but have some reservations about the longevity of the wood.

Here’s a pic of the front.


----------



## Weekenderer

... I should add, I cut all the timbers on a 12” sliding mitre saw. I can confirm each cut required 2 passes and a lot of effort to get the timber up on the saw stand. I only used 12 timbers for this job... so wasn’t the end of the world but larger jobs would have been a pain.


----------



## BigJim

Weekenderer said:


> ... I should add, I cut all the timbers on a 12” sliding mitre saw. I can confirm each cut required 2 passes and a lot of effort to get the timber up on the saw stand. I only used 12 timbers for this job... so wasn’t the end of the world but larger jobs would have been a pain.


Bet that was a little tough on your miter saw. LOL Looks good.


----------



## Weekenderer

BigJim said:


> Bet that was a little tough on your miter saw. LOL Looks good.


The saw cut the wood easily, though it did have a new blade. Was certainly tough work to cut on the mitre saw though given the weight of the wood and lining up the secondary cut to get it clean. Not a big deal on the 12x cuts I needed for this job but am considering 300’ of wall for the back yard so will require significantly more cuts!


----------



## ipl2021

Tom5151 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am building a retaining wall this spring. I am using 6X6 timbers. I have to cut angles at the ends of almost every timber. Will a 12 inch sliding miter saw with a vertical cut capacity of 5.5 inches cut all the way through a 6X6 timber at a 45 degree angle? Will it cut all the way through at 90 degrees (crosscut)?
> 
> I am thinking about buying the Rigid 12 inch slider but wanted to ask this on here first.
> 
> Thanks


safety precautions
Always maintain a 6” margin of *safety* between all body parts and the blade. Remove chips, scraps and cutoffs only after the blade is at a complete stop. Use clamps or a vice to *hold* the work-piece in place secure short *material* without putting your hand in danger.

for more update please follow (*insert removed) and safely work


----------



## B Coll

Tom5151 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am building a retaining wall this spring. I am using 6X6 timbers. I have to cut angles at the ends of almost every timber. Will a 12 inch sliding miter saw with a vertical cut capacity of 5.5 inches cut all the way through a 6X6 timber at a 45 degree angle? Will it cut all the way through at 90 degrees (crosscut)?
> 
> I am thinking about buying the Rigid 12 inch slider but wanted to ask this on here first.
> 
> Thanks


Look at a Prazi. It attaches to a worm drive saw and makes it a chain saw. They are made exactly for what you want it for.


----------



## Rebelwork

........


----------

